# Help with vidanta and private reserve travel club (merged)



## Hineschr (Oct 22, 2018)

So i purchased private reserve travel collection membership through vidanta for 4500 on the 7th of October. They would not let me see the website so they said i could call them and do a sample booking. I asked very specific questions about using the websites including dates and resort names. I travel a lot and was very specific. The prices they quoted me were hundreds if not thousands of dollars more when i finally got access to the website after a few calls 10 days later on the 17th. I immediately asked for a refund. Filed out the forms but as you all know there is a 5 days rescission period. That's what brought me here. 

They offered me $2000 off for a trial membership with even less access. I accepted as the membership is useless to me anyway but is there any way to get my money back in full?? I emailed the Profeco but it's there anything else i should do??


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2018)

Hineschr said:


> I emailed the Profeco but it's there anything else i should do??


You might contact the credit card provider you used for the purchase and see if they offer any kind of protection on purchases.  I believe someone posted about successfully voiding a timeshare purchase through that means even after the five-day Mexican rescission period.  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Hineschr (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Karen

Just got off the phone with chase my card isssuer. They did not leave me feeling confident that they would be able to help. They basically said in these cases the seller usually provides a contract that states that are not eligible for a refund and they usually end there. So the ball is completely in my court to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt the contract is fraudulent which will be difficult to do it seems. They word these things very carefully. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2018)

Was your credit card a Visa card? If so this article might be of interest: https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTop...card-Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_Calif.html


----------



## Hineschr (Oct 22, 2018)

It is a chase visa i looked into that and it applies specifically to timeshare. Wonder if PRTC is categorized at timeshare the chase customer service seems clueless. 

Im with 14 days so this gives me hope! Thanks again!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 22, 2018)

Hineschr said:


> So i purchased private reserve travel collection membership through vidanta for 4500 on the 7th of October.
> 
> They offered me $2000 off for a trial membership with even less access. I accepted as the membership is useless to me anyway



You bought an exit package -
- "private reserve travel collection" - is run by ICE ( when you access the website)

It likely
-  gives you  access back into Vidanta (probably/ hopefully)  at an  acceptable $ cost -and (likely)  WITHOUT ANY RESORT FEE - that may allow you to at least " break even " on the $ 2000 .

(revised  : after I later googled PRTC  and saw the International Cruise and Excursion Gallery logo at the bottom of the website page).


----------



## Hineschr (Oct 22, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> You bought an exit package -
> - "private reserve travel collection" - is run by ICE ( when you access the website)
> 
> It likely
> ...


Correct an exit program through ice. 

I am entitled to 2 free visits i believe but i bought it for the elite weeks which they claimed had no blackout dates and identical availability of the hotel. That couldn't be further from the truth. I own sears vacations which for some reason gives me access to the luxxe for next to nothing in the offseason. I have been twice.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 22, 2018)

Hineschr said:


> Correct an exit program through ice.
> 
> I am entitled to 2 free visits i believe but i bought it for the elite weeks which they claimed had no blackout dates and identical availability of the hotel. That couldn't be further from the truth. I own sears vacations which for some reason gives me access to the luxxe for next to nothing in the offseason. I have been twice.



I guess there is a difference between : " no specified blackout dates" ( ie ) you could book Christmas Week  / and Christmas Week is available to be booked .
Funny how TS sales people "spin that " .

that said  : I would call  PRTC / ICE and have them contact Vidanta reservations - while you are on hold ( etc) for Holiday Elite Week availability.
In NV :the Grand Mayan level  is 5 buildings & has the most units  & therefore the most options.
In RM : it is likely Mayan Palace with about 20 buildings - ( a 2 bedroom MP is probably the same square footage as a 1 bedroom GM / 1100- 1200 sq feet )

If they have nothing for 2018/19 - ask for 2019/20  (some  2019/2020 Holiday weeks were recently on RCI weeks)

ICE has a long term relationship with Vidanta .
We were given a 2 or 5 year ICE membership when we bought in 2006 .


----------



## Hineschr (Oct 23, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I guess there is a difference between : " no specified blackout dates" ( ie ) you could book Christmas Week  / and Christmas Week is available to be booked .
> Funny how TS sales people "spin that " .
> 
> that said  : I would call  PRTC / ICE and have them contact Vidanta reservations - while you are on hold ( etc) for Holiday Elite Week availability.
> ...


Have you used you membership at all? I don't see the value and I purchased for access to other resorts, had no intention of returning to vidanta.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 23, 2018)

Hineschr said:


> Have you used you membership at all? I don't see the value and I purchased for access to other resorts, had no intention of returning to vidanta.



At that point in time I believe ICE only did cruises . We did not renew  / have never done a cruise .

Since you paid $2000 -  I am just suggesting because of the ICE / Vidanta relationship  - a Vidanta Holiday Elite week ( Christmas - New Years - Easter )
may be one way to get value for what you paid .

*******
example
On RCI - right now (Oct 2018 ) is 2019/20  New Years week at Grand Mayan NV / RCI code 7486
One bedroom suite - Friday or Sunday check in.

Cost - 27 TPU's - (at $ 30 per TPU) = $ 810   (note - some TUG members have TPU costs well below $ 20 )

$ 810 + $ 239 (RCI exchange fee) + $378 ( Vidanta NV resort fee/ 1 bedroom )
Total =$1427

If PRTC  can get you this for $ 1000  / you recoup 25% of your prepayment . / etc

FYI - IMO Vidanta developer deposits to exchange companies are similar to hotels placing inventory
on booking platforms . ( ie) weeks like this (could) be accessed by PRTC / ICE.

Good Luck:- turning lemons into lemonade


----------



## Greg Venditti (Feb 23, 2019)

So I purchased a private collection ice program. They told me I could cancel my Wyndham timeshare. They said they would do it but then when we got to the end they made me sign a disclaimer that they didn't say that. I had already paid $7,200. I asked at that time if I could cancel if I found  them to not be telling me the truth . I should have said deals off. I tried to cancel my timeshare they would not cancel it. Also when I wanted to cancel this package they told me that I signed that I could not get a refund on my membership fee. I didn't think the membership was a whole $7,200. I thought it was a $99. So now I have two vacation packages. I would warn any body that goes to Vidanta do not purchase a vacation package or anyting in a foreign country. There laws and their integrity is very low. How can I get out of this package, anybody know? I did call before 2 days before the 5-day cancellation was up and have a folio number that I wanted to cancel. But they told me I could not get my money back so why cancel. Does anybody know who I could contact in Mexico to handle this. Has anybody used this program and had any success? After so many lies and I saw the red flags but they get you when you least expect it. I am beating myself up but not too bad. I can absorb the loss if I have to. Any advice or input is welcome. Sorry so long-winded.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 23, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> So I purchased a private collection ice program. They told me I could cancel my Wyndham timeshare. ... I had already paid $7,200. I asked at that time if I could cancel if I found  them to not be telling me the truth . I should have said deals off. ......Has anybody used this program and had any success? After so many lies and I saw the red flags but they get you when you least expect it. I am beating myself up but not too bad. I can absorb the loss if I have to. Any advice or input is welcome. ....



There is a TUG  Mexican Forum thread from Oct 22 2018
“Help with Vidanta and private reserve travel club “ started by Hineschr

You may wish to read -
< Hineschr  has not been on TUG since Nov 10 - to contact Hineschr you may wish to “conversation “
and find out if there was any further details on how it worked out .>

You should contact Vidanta Member Services (not sales)in Nuevo Vallarta
to attempt resolution if you have not already done so .

Having 2 timeshares is not necessarily a bad thing . Many members of
TUG - (Timeshare USERS Group)have multiple ownerships for various vacation 
uses .


----------



## Greg Venditti (Feb 23, 2019)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> There is a TUG  Mexican Forum thread from Oct 22 2018
> “Help with Vidanta and private reserve travel club “ started by Hineschr
> 
> You may wish to read -
> ...


Thanks for your response I will do so on Monday. Plus I am calling Profeco. Do you own the Vidanta vacation package


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 24, 2019)

Bump 
- for info on PRTC / Ice - sold as use packages by "exit package" sales / Vida Sales at Vidanta resorts


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 24, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> Thanks for your response I will do so on Monday. Plus I am calling Profeco. Do you own the Vidanta vacation package



I bumped the other thread so it is easy to find 

I own a Mayan Palace 1 bedroom  / separate bedroom + living room -kitchenette / 750 sq. feet approx.  - bought in 2006 / Has 6 month ARP ( so Aug 1 2019 - I can reserve any Feb 2020 week ) MF for 2019 is about $ 740 / has extra reno MF fee every 5 years so net $ this  year is about $ 890 .


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 24, 2019)

Greg:
When did you sign the contract? Go to a post office today and mail a letter of rescission immediately.
Also, contact your credit card company immediately and explain that it was timeshare purchase, where the terms were fraudulently depicted, and that you wish to cancel.
I think you found the Profeco information, but for anyone else who may need it,
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nding-a-mexican-timeshare-presentation.61829/

extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> I did call before 2 days before the 5-day cancellation was up and have a folio number that I wanted to cancel.


I'm not sure what a folio number is, but if it can be used to prove you tried to rescind within the 5-day period allowed by Mexican law, that's great.  I think Profeco should be able to give you some advice as well as the Vidanta Member Services dept.  Mexican law is very clear that all your money should be returned to you, no matter what the sales people told you.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2019)

The problem with calling is it doesn't do anything to preserve your right to riscind.  The contract states you need to rescind in writing so it doesn't matter if you called on day 1 or day 100, you didn't follow the directions and cancel in writing during the 5 day period.  I doubt you recorded your call so even if they did lie to you on the call there is no proof and likely profecto won't be able to help but since the service is free it doesn't hurt to try.  Don't waste your money if anyone contacts you telling you they can help you for an fee.


----------



## Greg Venditti (Feb 24, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I'm not sure what a folio number is, but if it can be used to prove you tried to rescind within the 5
> 
> 
> tschwa2 said:
> ...


I called vedanta member services and a lady gave me a folio number that she put in the computer requesting that I cancel my purchase. When I ask for a email or mailing address or fax they told me it wasn't necessary and that my father never would show that I canceled. Have you heard of this vacation package before it's called the private reserve package? It's what you buy if you don't buy Vidanta timeshare.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> When I ask for a email or mailing address or fax they told me it wasn't necessary and that *my father never would show that I canceled.*


 I don't understand what the last part of the sentence means about "my father."


----------



## Greg Venditti (Feb 24, 2019)

I apologize instead of texting I speak into the phone. I meant my folio in the computer at Vidanta shows that I cancelled in 3 days. Now that being said will it? I asked today when I spoke to them and the lady said she saw that I canceled. The sales people are telling me I can cancel but I will not receive my money. Which I explained earlier. The salesperson today said she listened to a recording at the end of our sales pitch and signing of the contract and said you knew that you would not get a refund. I said did you listen to the whole recording? Because I also asked if I could cancel within 3 days and the gentleman said five. I have to call Perfeco tomorrow


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> I apologize instead of texting I speak into the phone. I meant my folio in the computer at Vidanta shows that I cancelled in 3 days. Now that being said will it? I asked today when I spoke to them and the lady said she saw that I canceled. The sales people are telling me I can cancel but I will not receive my money. Which I explained earlier. The salesperson today said she listened to a recording at the end of our sales pitch and signing of the contract and said you knew that you would not get a refund. I said did you listen to the whole recording? Because I also asked if I could cancel within 3 days and the gentleman said five. I have to call Perfeco tomorrow


I think Profeco may be able to help you. Also be sure to contact your credit card company and give them all the details of your cancellation, too.  Talking with Vidanta Member Services would be advisable, not the sales people. They are apt to tell you anything to save the sale.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2019)

This is a quote of Profeco's brochure (complete with misspelled words):

"By law, you have five business days to cancel the contract after you have signed it. If you decide to cancel the purchase within this period, notify the developer by email and certified mail. Keep the receipt as evidence you cancelled on time.

You should receive a prompt refund of all the money you have paid, without any cancelling penalties, within fifteen business days.

If the developer refuses to do so or agruments you resigned to this rigth when signing the contract, you may contact extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx. To submit a formal complaint, you must send the following paperwork: a brief description of the problem, copy of the contract and of your ID."


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2019)

It doesn't really matter what anyone said to you either on the phone or in person.  It matters what the contract says.  The travel collection or whatever they are calling it may be considered a timeshare or it may be considered a vacation club.  I am not sure that vacation clubs in Mexico are eligible for a rescission the same way that a timeshare is required to have.  Profecto should be able to answer that. They probably can determine if you paid for a vacation club or a more traditional timeshare.  But back to the contract.  What does it say about cancelling?  If eligible it should tell you the number of days and how and where to send a cancellation within the rescission window.  Even if it says you can't cancel you would want to double check that with Profecto.  If you purchased something that Mexican law requires a rescission period and your contract says you can't, you would still be able to cancel and the fact that the contract was incorrect may give you the extra days you need.  

So stop talking to the salespeople.  They aren't there to help you or tell you the truth.  Unfortunately the law doesn't seem to care if they lied or not as long as the correct information was in the contract.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

The other “complication “is that PRTC by ICE may not technically be a Timeshare .
It is a travel club with some elements of an exchange company .

There have been various prior threads in TUG - where the buyer (with remorse within 5 days) has been 
told that it cannot be rescinded / payment refunded . How much of this is sales trying to keep their commission and how much of it is valid under the Mexican laws that Profeco adjudicates is unknown by me .

PRTC by ICE / Destino’s by ICE are both sold as exit packages at Vidanta properties . The one clear thing is that these packages DO NOT contain registered weeks . Timeshare contracts sold at Vidanta 
properties by their sales arm , VIDA Vacations DO contain registered weeks in a RTU format .

Typically in TUG posted stories -  a buyer with remorse - contacts Vidanta Member Services and contacts their credit card company to dispute the charge . Some sort of resolution is negotiated ;
and the person who posted , comes back to the thread to add that this has occurred .


Private Reserve Travel Club is part of ICE - International Cruise & Excursion Gallery 
they are a long time Vidanta / Grupo Mayan business relationship.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 25, 2019)

Along the lines of commissions, does anyone know what the deal is with the 5 white Mercedes cars parked by Salum at RM and at Grand Bliss at NV?  I can't imagine what it would take for a sales person to get one of them, but who knows with the way GL, etc sales are going "through the roof".


----------



## Eric B (Feb 25, 2019)

rpennisi said:


> Along the lines of commissions, does anyone know what the deal is with the 5 white Mercedes cars parked by Salum at RM and at Grand Bliss at NV?  I can't imagine what it would take for a sales person to get one of them, but who knows with the way GL, etc sales are going "through the roof".



I think they have an annual drawing for them for the most successful sales folks.  Heard that from one of them.


----------



## Greg Venditti (Feb 26, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> It doesn't really matter what anyone said to you either on the phone or in person.  It matters what the contract says.  The travel collection or whatever they are calling it may be considered a timeshare or it may be considered a vacation club.  I am not sure that vacation clubs in Mexico are eligible for a rescission the same way that a timeshare is required to have.  Profecto should be able to answer that. They probably can determine if you paid for a vacation club or a more traditional timeshare.  But back to the contract.  What does it say about cancelling?  If eligible it should tell you the number of days and how and where to send a cancellation within the rescission window.  Even if it says you can't cancel you would want to double check that with Profecto.  If you purchased something that Mexican law requires a rescission period and your contract says you can't, you would still be able to cancel and the fact that the contract was incorrect may give you the extra days you need.
> 
> So stop talking to the salespeople.  They aren't there to help you or tell you the truth.  Unfortunately the law doesn't seem to care if they lied or not as long as the correct information was in the contract.


 This is a vacation package not a timeshare. The contract as they call it says I can cancel but I cannot get my initial money back. I paid it in full $7,200. I read it as a $99 a year membership fee. They're saying the whole $7,200 is nonrefundable. I cannot get ahold of Profeco. I have emailed them twice another numbers work that are listed on the website. If you happen to have a number that would be greatly appreciated. The sales person is calling me back. They refused to put an addendum that says this is a lifetime membership and the 200 weeks are good for life. But on the contract they put 7 years. I guess I could sell the weeks to people but I don't know how I'd go about it. I was told they are transferable. I was told there's 85,000 properties and $99 a week with no fees for a studio 199 for one-bedroom 299 for two-bedroom + 399 for three-bedroom. Hall with no fees and transferable. A person would just have to get the room through me.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 26, 2019)

I just googled Profeco and got a link to this web page: https://www.gob.mx/profeco/documentos/conciliation-from-abroad?state=published
It may have the same email address you've already tried. There is a phone number listed at the bottom.

Have you tried to talk with the people at the Member Services dept. at Vidanta? Some people have reported success in working through them to resolve issues with a purchase.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2019)

*What is PROFECO?*
The Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor (Office of the Federal Prosecutor for the Consumer), known as PROFECO, is the consumer protection agency designed to protect consumers against abuses or fraud by companies operating in Mexico. If you are having a dispute with a timeshare developer in Mexico, you may contact “PROFECO” by email at extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx or by telephone to file a formal complaint.

Go to PROFECO’s webpage at www.profeco.gob.mx (Spanish) or www.profeco.gob.mx/english.htm (English) to find more information and current telephone numbers for PROFECO.


https://www.profeco.gob.mx/Folletos/Queja_ing.pdf

https://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/publicaciones/otras_pub_09/tiempos compartidos inglesV.pdf
If you were dissatisfied with products or services provided during a visit to Mexico, you may file a complaint through the Federal Agency of Consumer Affairs (Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor, PROFECO).

In order to file a complaint, you must do the following:


Fill out a complaint form avalilable at Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor, PROFECO
Enclose the document to prove the consumer relationship (agreement, invoice, receipt, publicity, etc.)
Submit all documents that may serve as proof of your complaint, such as copies of cheques, credit card slips, receipts, credit card statements, airplane tickets or any other document that might be relevant to your claim.
If the complain of a person is presented by a legal guardian in Mexico it must be through a simple signed power before two witnesses. It must include a copy of the official identification of the person who accepts the power and two witnesses.
Copy of your official identification (passport, driver’s license).
All this information must be sent by e-mail to: turista@profeco.gob.mx or by postal mail to the following address:
Procuraduría Federal del Consumidor
Dirección General de Quejas y Conciliación 
Av. José Vasconcelos No. 208, 6º piso,
Col. Condesa, Delegación Cuauhtémoc
México, D.F. C.P.: 06140
Tel: (011-5255) 5211-1723
Fax: (011-5255) 5625-6621


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 26, 2019)

Greg Venditti said:


> This is a vacation package not a timeshare. The contract as they call it says I can cancel but I cannot get my initial money back. I paid it in full $7,200. I read it as a $99 a year membership fee. They're saying the whole $7,200 is nonrefundable. I cannot get ahold of Profeco.



1 ) IMO - based on TUG reading:  Profeco  is basically a administrative entity - not an enforcement agency (IMO) They cannot force a TS company to do anything beyond comply with the 5 day recession timelines  spelled out by Mexican law . They are helpful however  & Mexican  TS companies seem to prefer not to have bad PR when Profeco is advised of an issue - so filing with Profeco may assist resolution.

2) who is “ they” - (ie) “They’re saying ..... “
Is it sales ?

3) Have you had a conversation with Vidanta Member Services ?


----------



## MoPops (Feb 28, 2019)

Makes me glad that I skipped the owners meeting again this year.  Was at Salum Monday and Tuesday nights, didn’t see the cars lined up.  I did run into two couples in the member services area that were canceling contracts they had signed the day before.


----------



## J Savino (Apr 21, 2019)

*Vida Vacations & Grand Mayan lies*

Thanks to everyone who posted reports about Vidanta scams. These reports helped me to request cancellation of the timeshare I purchased.

I would like to relate my experience to help other people who were also deceived by Vidanta.

I stayed with my family at the Grand Luxxe Jungle , in the Riviera Maya, from 01/14/19 to 01/26/19, using 2 exchange weeks of Interval International, who I have affiliation since 2013 with Westgate Resorts.

The room I stayed in Vidanta was of high luxury, with a full kitchen. In addition, there were several facilities, such as concierge, swimming pools, golf course, tennis courts, restaurants, shops... Although the price of restaurants and shopping products were above the average, the quality was very good. New facilities were being built. We were impressed with the size of the complex and the quality of the facilities. We could never imagine that this group would be able to apply so many scams to its consumers.

On 01/16/2019, we witnessed the presentation of Vidanta (performed by sales representative Jason Cachaguay). He explained the following advantages over the package we already had:

1) There would be no annuity payment (unlike our situation at Westgate Resorts). FALSE!!! There is an annual fee of USD 400.00 for maintenance of the Vida Lifestyle (kind of a travel agency);

2) When use the timeshare (transferring the week of Vidanta), weeks would duplicate (because of that we accept exchange our 2 weeks (Westgate), for 1 week (Vidanta) FALSE !!! This only occurs when transferring to SFX, for a limited time;

3) SFX had a larger inventory than Interval International and RCI together (a pyramid image was shown , where SFX was at the top). FALSE!!! Although not paying annuity in SFX (gold member), the transfer options are very limited.

We agreed to exchange our current timeshare with a USD 17,000 payment because we would not need to pay more annuities and the exchange options would be much higher. We have a presentation of Jason, where there were trading options in Brazil, Punta Cana, India or Greece.

We tried to use SFX in February/2019. Otherwise, the damage would be much greater.

After enabling membership with SFX, we discovered that there were no exchange options in Brazil. We also tried to make the reservation in Punta Cana (only option presented by Jason, who actually existed in SFX). Unfortunately, there was no availability in any week of 2019 (we tried every week).

We consulted SFX by email, which confirmed that there were no options in Brazil, unlike the Jason presentation.

At this point, we began our cancellation process with Vidanta on 02/25/2019.

We tried phone contact, without success. We sent an e-mail reporting the above facts and requesting the cancellation of the contract. We already paid USD 9,650.

We received the answer that the options of "exchange" in Brazil would be through Vida Lifestyle and Interval International. The Vidanta group reported that Jason's presentation is just a draft and is not part of his contract.

If our family was in a Grand Luxxe unit Jungle in the Vidanta Riviera Maya with an exchange made by Interval International, a company which we were affiliated, what would be our motivation for the exchange of our upper unit (double room with kitchen) for a lower unit (junior loft) with an additional payment of $ 17,000?

We conclude that the Vidanta group not only agrees with this type of approach, but also order its sellers to use any “not in the contract" artifacts and therefore would not have legal value, to make the sale effective.

We exchanged some messages by e-mail, where Fernanda Longo, from the Vidanta group, has offered progressive discounts to keep us with their product. However, we do not wish to do business with a company that even aware of the abusive and misleading practice of its representatives, claims that there is a signed contract and a contract verification record and that the "draft" has no legal value.

I formally submitted a registered letter (using DHL) to request the contract cancellation. This letter was received on 03/04/2019.

I made the complaint at PROFECO, stating that the group Vidanta acted in bad faith, in violation of Articles 32 and 92 of the Ley Federal de Proteccion al Consumidor because they sold a product that does not exist. I still have not received a response from PROFECO.

I filed a dispute with my credit card, reporting this history. The amounts paid have been reversed, but the process is still under review.

In all messages, Fernanda Longo informs that will not refund the amount already paid, threating us they will send the contract to collection agencies and saying that the dispute with the credit card takes about 6 months.

We are awaiting the outcome of this problem.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 21, 2019)

J Savino said:


> *Vida Vacations ....*On 01/16/2019,
> We agreed to exchange our current timeshare with a USD 17,000 payment .....
> At this point, we began our cancellation process with Vidanta on 02/25/2019.
> We already paid USD 9,650.
> ...




if your credit card company has reversed all charges - I would suggest you request that they cancel the card number.

******

1) It appears you bought a Celebrate Park contract for $ 17,000 / with a deposit of $ 9650

2) Under Mexican law you had 5 days to review the written contract and you did not rescind with in  this time .
What matters is what is WRITTEN   .Anything the salesperson told you that is not written down
Is technically irrelevant .

3) Vidanta Member Sevices :  it sounds like Fernanda Longo is the VMS person you are in contact with .Member  Services  adjudicates issues that member / owners raise regarding their contracts . VMS is not Vida Sales .VMS has a reputation of resolving issues that involve verbal sales commitments that differ from the written contract .

4) Trade ins - are rarely a good idea . I would suggest you read other TUG Mexican forum Threads on this topic. (you may choose to keep your Westgate contract / as far as Westgate is concerned - you likely remain the owner anyway .(at this time)

5) I suggest you read & reread  the contract you have with  Vidanta,
So you understand the details .

6) Good Luck /  welcome to TUG .


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 2, 2019)

Hi,
I just purchased Vidanta Private Residence membership yesterday, but I cannot cancel it today because they are saying this is not a timeshare contract.  All they offered was $600 partial refund instead of $4000 that I paid with my credit card.  What options do I have here? Is this really a done deal like they said?  I sent an email to PROFECO, but no response yet.  Any help will be really appreciated!

Kenny


----------



## lauramiddl (May 2, 2019)

Call your credit card company immediately to dispute the charge and cancel card.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2019)

To cover your basis, write the letter today rescinding.  Send it by certified mail.  Keep a copy.
Did you buy a "discovery" type program that is only good for 2 or so years using the vacation club?  Is $4000 the total cost or just the down payment?  I haven't really heard definitively if those types of programs are covered by rescission laws (in the US some states cover those programs and some do not)  and by the time you find out through profecto it would be too late if you hadn't already sent the letter.


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 2, 2019)

I am still in Mexico with limited resources.  I fly back to the states tomorrow, and I will do both email/letter first thing next day.  Any form I can download for the rescinding letter?  It's a 200 wks program with no expiration with some Vidanta weeks for 7 yrs.  All for $4000.  I honestly thought this was another timeshare that I could cancel in 5 days.  If I dispute my CC charge, they won't pursue any other way to collect the money?  TX for all of your help!!!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 2, 2019)

If you dispute your charge with the CC you may win or you may not.  It depends what the contract says.  It may be that Mexican law does not cover those types of programs.  I don't know.  As long as you have rescinded you will be covered if they are covered by Mexican law. I doubt they will pursue it if your credit card sides with you for the dispute (not just the immediate one while they are looking into the matter).  There is no form letter.  Include your name, dates, the contract number, a copy of the first page and the signature page.  Say you wish to rescind and you would like all your money returned.  Make sure you sign it along with anyone else who was on the purchase contract.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> If you dispute your charge with the CC you may win or you may not.  It depends what the contract says.  It may be that Mexican law does not cover those types of programs.  I don't know.  As long as you have rescinded you will be covered if they are covered by Mexican law. I doubt they will pursue it if your credit card sides with you for the dispute (not just the immediate one while they are looking into the matter).  *There is no form letter.  Include your name, dates, the contract number, a copy of the first page and the signature page.  Say you wish to rescind and you would like all your money returned.  Make sure you sign it along with anyone else who was on the purchase contract.*


To reiterate ^^^^ That's all that is necessary.


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 2, 2019)

TX a lot for your help.  I am in the process of disputing the charge with CCC.  Capital One is usually pretty good with these things, so I am optimistic, but I will post the updates in case some ppl are interested.  Still no response from PROFECO yet.


----------



## pittle (May 2, 2019)

Go over to Membership Services ASAP and talk to them - not Sales.  They are generally in the same area with different offices.

Hate for you to waste another day of vacation, but it may be worth it.  Sometimes the "exit" packages are harder to get out of than the regular contracts that are specifically covered by the 5 day period to rescind.  Make waves - tell them you are going to post everywhere on the internet if they do not cancel your contract and refund your CC.


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2019)

Several years go we bought from Grand Mayan in Cabo. Afterwards but while still in Mexico I checked them out and they were being sued all over the USA for the very lie that convinced us to buy. I talked to some folks in Cabo and with their Guidance I typed up a recession letter, had it notarized in Cabo (multiple copies), and delivered one original to Grand Mayan. I went by myself with no Credit Cards to deliever the recission.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2019)

pittle said:


> *Go over to Membership Services ASAP and talk to them* - not Sales.  They are generally in the same area with different offices.
> 
> Hate for you to waste another day of vacation, but it may be worth it.  Sometimes the "exit" packages are harder to get out of than the regular contracts because they specifically are covered by the 5 day period to rescind.  *Make waves - tell them you are going to post everywhere on the internet if they do not cancel your contract and refund your CC.*


I LIKE this suggestion. No one knows them any better than Phyllis. If you can possibly rescind, this will help you do it.

Jim


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 2, 2019)

Bump -


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 2, 2019)

Bump-


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 2, 2019)

Kenny Heejoong Kim said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased Vidanta Private Residence membership yesterday,
> but I cannot cancel it today because they are saying this is not a timeshare contract.  All they offered was $600 partial refund instead of $4000 that I paid with my credit card.  What options do I have here? Is this really a done deal like they say .....
> 
> Kenny


You bought an exit package -
Private Reserve Travel Club - offered by ICE (International Cruise & Excursions) at a Vidanta resort .

I have bumped 2 other TUG Mexican forum threads that relate to this product .
You may wish to read them .
[added: (May3) all 3 threads have been combined / thanks to Karen G - Mexican Forum Moderator.]

Do go to Member Services as suggested by Pittle/ Phyllis .
and please let us know the response / perhaps this forum can give you further input
to help you .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2019)

Also see this Tug Sticky Note on how to rescind a Timeshare Contract - it will have a sample letter guide

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

Richard


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 4, 2019)

I could not go to the member services as it was a travel day for me yesterday.  I am back in CA now. I got a good sample rescindment letter from mescam.com, and I sent it as a registered(certified not available to mexico) mail and email.  I also filed a complaint to profeco, and my CC dispute is in process.  I think I covered all the basis.  I really hope I get my money back! TX for all you guys help and support!


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 7, 2019)

I finally talked to a Contract Specialist from Member Services just now, and we agreed that he will not fight my credit card dispute.  He wants me to sign a paper, but not sure if I'm doing the right thing here...  need some help!

Date: MAY 7 2019. 

MUTUAL SETTLEMENT AND RELEASE
Dear,
This will confirm that we have recently discussed with you certain issues relating to the referenced Contract and that we have reached the following mutual agreement:
The Company will terminate the membership with no refund upon the receipt of the signed agreement.
...

The above is in the PDF he sent for me to sign.  Here is the additional details that the Contract Specialist included in the email body as I asked him to

Hoping this email finds you well and thank you for taking the time to take my call. As to our conversation, we are going to proceed with the cancelation of your contract and since there has been a credit card dispute from your end we will be accepting the dispute so the document that I will send to you will state cancelation without refund because we will be accepting the dispute.

Since I have this additional detail in the email, I can sign this agreement, right?  It kinda looks like I am accepting cancellation with no refund.  It's just so hard to trust words from them at this point


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 7, 2019)

It makes sense - I think / both parties have resolution in writing .
Vidanta Member Services - as the adjudicator - may need to prove to ICE / PRTC 
and the sales person that the contract is terminated . 

but I would definitely contact your credit card company before signing ; to make sure 
that you will get a full refund of your payment by credit card .


----------



## Karen G (May 7, 2019)

It does appear that you are agreeing to "no refund."  I don't think I'd sign such a statement.


----------



## Kenny Heejoong Kim (May 8, 2019)

I am asking them to include a clause indicating that they are giving me full refund by accepting the dispute.  I hope they agree to do this.  Did anyone go through something similar?


----------



## Worldnomad11 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hineschr said:


> So i purchased private reserve travel collection membership through vidanta for 4500 on the 7th of October. They would not let me see the website so they said i could call them and do a sample booking. I asked very specific questions about using the websites including dates and resort names. I travel a lot and was very specific. The prices they quoted me were hundreds if not thousands of dollars more when i finally got access to the website after a few calls 10 days later on the 17th. I immediately asked for a refund. Filed out the forms but as you all know there is a 5 days rescission period. That's what brought me here.
> 
> They offered me $2000 off for a trial membership with even less access. I accepted as the membership is useless to me anyway but is there any way to get my money back in full?? I emailed the Profeco but it's there anything else i should do??




So I am in a very similar situation, just paid $3900 and once I was finally allowed access to the website, I see what a total scam this is! I called them, and they said their website is being updated, so everything isn't available to view right now, and to e-mail them with where I wanted to go. I recorded the conversation. There is still no reply, almost 2 weeks later. I am thinking a class action suit needs to happen against these thieves! They won't even let anyone view the website while there with them. I admit my ignorance in not doing a google search at that time, but that is still no excuse for robbing people. Would there be any interest in anyone joining a lawsuit against Vidanta Private Reserve Travel Collection?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 16, 2019)

Worldnomad11 said:


> So I am in a very similar situation, just paid $3900 and once I was finally allowed access to the website, I see....
> 
> Vidanta Private Reserve Travel Collection?



you need to realize you bought an “ exit package”  called Private Reserve Travel Collection - that is a part of ICE - International Cruise & Excursions . What you bought IS NOT  Vidanta.

example - you went to a car dealership and bought a Chevy  - at the end ,they sold you an under coating package to stop rust - done by the dealership using xx product . you think it all washed away in the first rain . Your complaint would not be with GM . You would need to speak to the dealership .

google - International Cruise and Excursions - it is a legimate company , that works in the travel industry . ICE has many relationships , including a long term one with Vidanta .

Private Reserve Travel Collection / ICE - should be able to book you back into Vidanta .The weeks available will be ones not taken by Vidanta owners using their weeks. Since Vidanta has built (and continues to build) for peak winter season - there is plenty of availability , BUT it most likely won’t be for President’s Week in February .

Whether or not this is worth $ 3900 is unknown to me . Just because a website does not show you everything available - does not mean it is a scam .

I believe PRTC - will be able to book Vidanta & other vacation options for you . Not every week or option that the salesperson described will be available all the time .

Some options may be priced the same as you can get from other open market  travel providers that do not require a paid membership .


----------

